# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Annuaire

## Eelong

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé où s'adresser pour ajouter une adresse dans l'annuaire des associations, alors je transmet ici les coordonnées du refuge pour lequel je suis famille d'accueil.

Voilà pour l'association Gineta dans le 74 :

*Gineta*
100 allée de la Villette
74540 VIUZ LA CHIESAZ
Tél.: 04.50.77.55.54 ou 04.50.77.56.36 pour chats, chiens et NAC
04 50 32 58 31 en soirée pour les chiens sauvés d'Espagne.

Site internet : http://gineta.webnode.fr/contact/
Page Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/associationgineta

Merci beaucoup !
Et désolée s'il existait un endroit pour ça que je n'ai pas trouvé...

----------


## P'tite souris

Rajouté  :Smile:

----------

